# Bloods



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

tis the season to start thinking about 8&worm..well 4&worm at least..need to start a thread for everybody to chime in on ....WHERE are you finding them...HOW much and for how many...ANY OTHER bait being stocked like LY or mehaden...lets hear some bait shop reports fellas so we all can get some bait...
Ill start with my stop by at martys in Edgewater. ..NO and may not get any til end of march...


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Aanglers said they were getting them now.


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

The Walmart in Seaford DE had some last weekend. They look nice, juicy and fresh.


----------



## Steamer (Mar 13, 2013)

Clydes has them in Stock.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Checked today and anglers Bws were not worth buying


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Just stopped by martys to get my licence and ..SURPRIZE...they got em and they look good 
..12 for 11$..


----------



## Fissy (May 13, 2011)

What about Cheverly Sport?


----------



## esters (Mar 13, 2014)

Dicks in Crofton had them as of Saturday


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

You guys think you'll see any fish at sandy point in march?


----------



## esters (Mar 13, 2014)

I've heard good things about sandy point. It's not too far from me. Maybe try it out on the next warm weekend...
Has anyone fished the Mezick Pond inlet there? Looks promising...


----------



## StriperSlayerG1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sandy point wont be good for awhile. Not unless we get 2 weeks of good warm weather.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Crips


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Heard some peeps this morning!

Went to anglers yesterday and the Bws were blooded out so went to shore sportsman on KI. Much better bws


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Heard some peeps this morning!

Went to anglers yesterday and the Bws were blooded out so went to shore sportsman on KI. Much better bws


----------

